# in den / zum Kurs



## Little Chandler

Hola a todos,

Sé que hay diferencia entre usar "in" o "zu" en casos como ir al cine, y que en la situación habitual de ir a ver una película se usa "in". Pero me he encontrado con ambas en el caso de ir a un curso:

_- Am Nachmittag gehe ich zum Segelkurs.
- Am Nachmittag gehe ich in den Segelkurs._

¿Os suenan las dos bien? ¿Alguna diferencia?

Gracias.


----------



## Tonerl

Am Nachmittag gehe ich *zum (zu dem)* Segelkurs. (ich gehe dahin, wo er stattfindet, z.B. am Ammersee)
Am Nachmittag gehe ich *„in den“* Segelkurs. (ich besuche einen Kurs, um daran teilzunehmen)


----------



## kunvla

Sin más contexto, el 'am Nachmittag' del primer ejemplo lo interpreto como 'esta tarde', pero el del segundo como 'por las tardes'.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> Sin más contexto, el 'am Nachmittag' del primer ejemplo lo interpreto como 'esta tarde', pero el del segundo como 'por las tardes'.
> 
> Saludos,



Könntest du das bitte erläutern?

Für mich ist nämlich 'por las tardes' nachmittags und nicht am Nachmittag.

Ich finde Tonerls Erklärung im Übrigen ganz schlüssig.

Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

Alemanita said:


> Für mich ist nämlich 'por las tardes' nachmittags und nicht am Nachmittag.


Und für mich und viele andere kann 'por la(s) tarde(s)' sowohl 'nachmittags' als auch 'am Nachmittag' heißen. Dies können dir auch Duden, DWDS, Langenscheidt und Pons bestätigen:
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/nachmittags
http://dwds.de/?qu=nachmittags
http://de.pons.com/übersetzung/deutsch-spanisch/nachmittags
http://de.pons.com/übersetzung?q=por+las+tardes&l=dees&in=&lf=es
http://de.langenscheidt.com/deutsch-spanisch/nachmittags


> Ich finde Tonerls Erklärung im Übrigen ganz schlüssig.


Ich auch. Mein Beitrag #3 sollte Tonerls Beitrag eher ergänzen als ihm widersprechen.

Saludos,


----------



## Little Chandler

Vielen Dank.


----------

